

Snowden accepts Venezuela's asylum offer - callum85
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/316731/news/world/snowden-agrees-to-asylum-in-venezuela-top-russian-lawmaker

======
Libertatea
The story is inaccurate. I tried submitting the link but HN won't allow me.
See here: [http://rt.com/news/snowden-venezuela-asylum-
request-844/](http://rt.com/news/snowden-venezuela-asylum-request-844/)
"Russian MP deletes tweet claiming Snowden chooses Venezuela for asylum"

------
jongibbins
Strangely enough, the Tweet from @Alexey_Pushkov declaring this has since been
deleted ....

